# Might have date Friday. Inside an SSBBW's mind.



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2006)

So, I may have just allowed myself to get talked into a date on Friday night. 

Issues: 
In Boston, going to a movie, younger guy who has never dated a FAT girl before. 

Now, I have no particular issues with any of those things other than the normal "I have to have a place to park that's relatively close, I hope the theater seat arms go up or I'm going to be in some amount of pain, and I hope that these little things that I have to do don't freak him out"

I don't CARE if they do, they're my things, they're part of how I deal with this world I don't really fit into, but it's always hard indoctrinating a newbie to all this stuff that is second nature to me, my fat friends, and their FA boyfriends. 

I'm going to call the theater and ask about the arm rests, that's step one. Probably going to have to play the rest by ear and see how it goes. 

Nothing like going into a first date, which always sucks, with extra anxiety. 

(and no big expectations here, I'm going because I promised myself I was going to be more open to just giving people shots... so that's all I'm doing)


----------



## djewell (Feb 16, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> So, I may have just allowed myself to get talked into a date on Friday night.
> 
> Issues:
> In Boston, going to a movie, younger guy who has never dated a FAT girl before.
> ...



Fascinating. I've never been on any kind of date, but I wish you well. :bow:


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 16, 2006)

Talked into a date? Can you be a little more specific. Inquiring FAs want to know.


----------



## missaf (Feb 16, 2006)

Can't hurt to suggest a theater to him, that might let him know you have needs and aren't afraid to share them


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 16, 2006)

missaf said:


> Can't hurt to suggest a theater to him, that might let him know you have needs and aren't afraid to share them



Aren't the ones with "Stadium"-style seating the ones with wider seats and raising arm rests?


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Talked into a date? Can you be a little more specific. Inquiring FAs want to know.




LOL.... we had talked on the phone and got into an argument (about nothing, but just showed me he's a bit contrary just for the sake of it, which I can't stand). This pretty much put me off of it, but tonight he just asked what I was doing Friday, I said I was staying in. 

Later he said "I really want to take you out Friday". So I figured, you know... I have nothing to lose here. If he's still argumentative, it won't be shocking and I won't see him again. 

There wasn't as much arm-twisting as there was just me giving in for lack of a really good reason to say no.


----------



## missaf (Feb 16, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Aren't the ones with "Stadium"-style seating the ones with wider seats and raising arm rests?



Not all stadium seats are wider and have the moveable arm rests. I know for sure of only the ones in NE Mass, which is out of the way for AM.

AM, don't forget, you can always go on a road trip to Chunky's! They have huge Lincoln town car seats on Wheels and tables and serve, booze, dinner and dessert while you watch the movie!


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2006)

missaf said:


> Can't hurt to suggest a theater to him, that might let him know you have needs and aren't afraid to share them



Oh I already did that, he suggested a small, old local place and I replied "Doubt that will work, most of them have seats that I won't fit in."

He replied "Really?" He's clueless.

I then mentioned armrests that go up, and he mentioned this theater, so I think I'm probably all set, but I'm going to call to make sure. LOL

I also think he might be cheap, but that's a subject for a different thread. LOL


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2006)

missaf said:


> Not all stadium seats are wider and have the moveable arm rests. I know for sure of only the ones in NE Mass, which is out of the way for AM.
> 
> AM, don't forget, you can always go on a road trip to Chunky's! They have huge Lincoln town car seats on Wheels and tables and serve, booze, dinner and dessert while you watch the movie!



Oh yeah, Chunky's would be great, but he's a city dweller with no car. *ugh*


----------



## missaf (Feb 16, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Oh yeah, Chunky's would be great, but he's a city dweller with no car. *ugh*



Blah! If I ever come back to visit, I'm so going to Chunky's and sending out invites to y'all!


----------



## Batman (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow that guy sure is lucky, Had i known a woman as lovely as yourself wasn't taken, I would have asked you out! :smitten: 

Don't be shy -- and have FUN!


Speaking of which, there are so many sincere and gorgeous women posting on these boards, i assumed they all HAD to be taken


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2006)

Batman said:


> Wow that guy sure is lucky, Had i known a woman as lovely as yourself wasn't taken, I would have asked you out! :smitten:
> 
> Don't be shy -- and have FUN!
> 
> ...




Never assume, I've been single a LONG LONG time... too many guys assume things.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2006)

missaf said:


> Blah! If I ever come back to visit, I'm so going to Chunky's and sending out invites to y'all!



I'm in! I like eating dinner and watching the movie over ice cream... how damn fun is that?


----------



## Vince (Feb 16, 2006)

I hope he doesn't read this forum!


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2006)

Vince said:


> I hope he doesn't read this forum!



Nope, he's not savvy on any of this stuff. And if he is and I just don't know, then he's learning something he can use (except that potentially cheap remark, that's not going to help anything... LOL).


----------



## Vince (Feb 16, 2006)

You know, AnnMarie, I bet a lot of guys look at you and wonder what is going on. You are pretty, smart, supersized and all. An admirer's dream. You don't accept crap from people yet you are attracted to young guys with hardly a clue about anything. Something doesn't seem right here. I am not bagging you or anything. Just wondering what goes on in your mind. As you get older I wonder if you will still be attracted to younger guys. I bet you sit at those BBW functions and wonder what you are doing there. All those older guys who have no interest for you at all. The young guys wouldn't have a clue how to handle a woman like you. You might be lucky but you are already sceptical even before you go out with this guy. I mean, whatever is the point? I used to think you cluey size acceptance gals were the ultimate prize for admirers. I think many of us would be far better off had we never participated at all. 

That you are posting details of your upcoming date here is a worry to all male readers. We shudder to think that someone might be posting somewhere, somehow, sometime about our performances and ineptitudes! If you want my advice you wouldn't post details of your private life on the internet. Some of you divas and goddesses do divulge a lot of information. It depends what you say. Talking about actual dates in something that should remain private. Would you like someone to post online about the prospect of meeting you? The fact that he is unaware of what you are posting is no justification to post about him. Just a few thoughts. Take what you want from this grandpoop and dismiss the rest.


----------



## rainyday (Feb 16, 2006)

Hope you have a great time, AM. Whatcha wearing?


----------



## Angel (Feb 16, 2006)

Vince: As for the older guys, most of them are either married, or have already made their rounds among the many females associated with Dimensions or at the local groups. Some of us women don't want to be just another notch on some guy's bedpost. Eventually, most women learn about many of their 'agendas'. 

AnnMarie: Have fun. I was hoping it was a certain someone.  I was thinking yesterday that if I was Cupid, I'd aim one arrow your way and another about 450 miles away. *giggles* I'm trying to nudge him your way.  Hint! Hint! Road trip, dude!


----------



## Emma (Feb 16, 2006)

AnnMarie! You need a good slap on the arse and a telling off  It looks like you've already made your mind up about this guy! Give him a chance and stop looking at the negatives! lol haha  


Oh and Vince: Go to hell.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 16, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Oh and Vince: Go to hell.



That's it Em don't beat around the bush!! LOL

AnnMarie - HAVE FUN!!


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow, it's really roomy and spacious here inside your mind, AnnMarie. I expected a little more clutter (not that you're messy, but how was I to know?)  
Have fun!


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 16, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Whatcha wearing?



Perv!


----------



## rainyday (Feb 16, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Perv!


Ha!
Like you guys don't want to know too


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 16, 2006)

Vince said:


> That you are posting details of your upcoming date here is a worry to all male readers. We shudder to think that someone might be posting somewhere, somehow, sometime about our performances and ineptitudes!




Speak for yourself, Vince. They don't scare me...

(Story of, _Baba Yaga_, doesn't ring a bell, does it?)


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 16, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Ha!
> Like you guys don't want to know too



:doh: I thought you meant RIGHT NOW. *blush*


----------



## moonvine (Feb 16, 2006)

Angel said:


> Vince: As for the older guys, most of them are either married, or have already made their rounds among the many females associated with Dimensions or at the local groups. Some of us women don't want to be just another notch on some guy's bedpost. Eventually, most women learn about many of their 'agendas'.



Yep, men don't seem to understand that women talk. When a new guy becomes interested in me I ask a couple of my female friends if they know who he is, if he's slept with every fat woman in Austin, etc. If the answer to the latter is yes, my answer is no.

I'm still clinging to my rapidly rotting eggs with a shred of dying hope, and 50 year old guys are often not interested in having another family - they've been there, done that.

Besides, I just get along with younger guys better. They are more fun (and no, not in THAT way). People tend to have their minds in the gutter about this, and it really annoys me.


----------



## Jane (Feb 16, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Besides, I just get along with younger guys better. They are more fun (and no, not in THAT way).



Mind in gutter......

Uh, huh, can be!!!!!! All depends on the guy.

I'm old enough that all of them my age are on their third wife, or broke up with number 2 and vowed to never get married again.


----------



## luvssbbws (Feb 16, 2006)

Hope the best for you Sexy AnnMarie.... Pretty Cold on the east coast.. How about Sunny California~! A nice romantic drive through Napa/Sonma Valley,
Dinner & Wine at The French Laundry restaurant, a moonlight walk along the vineyards, and a full Body Massage next to the crackling fireplace!! Mmmmmm.



Hugs.....:wubu: :wubu: :smitten: :wubu: :wubu: 



Bob - West Coast


----------



## saucywench (Feb 16, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> LOL.... we had talked on the phone and got into an argument (about nothing, but just showed me he's a bit contrary just for the sake of it, which I can't stand). This pretty much put me off of it, but tonight he just asked what I was doing Friday, I said I was staying in.
> 
> Later he said "I really want to take you out Friday". So I figured, you know... I have nothing to lose here. If he's still argumentative, it won't be shocking and I won't see him again.
> 
> There wasn't as much arm-twisting as there was just me giving in for lack of a really good reason to say no.


 
AnnMarie, I hope you're pleasantly surprised by the outcome. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that going out proves to be an advantage over staying in.

This dating stuff sucks, always has. Ugh.

I'll be looking forward to the post-event briefing.


----------



## Jes (Feb 16, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Oh I already did that, he suggested a small, old local place and I replied "Doubt that will work, most of them have seats that I won't fit in."
> 
> He replied "Really?" He's clueless.
> 
> ...




he's clueless--how'd he find you (if I may ask this).

and cheap. Oh lord don't get me started. Funny thing is, I'm cheapish, too, so I can be pretty flexible, and I've always had more money than everyone around me it seems (which sounds like an arrogant thing to say, but I mean I'm a better saver than most, I've been lucky in having no student loans, etc.) so I also get having to stick to other peoples' budgets, but I have some horror stories about trying to meet guys from personal ads who felt that going out and having a meeting over a cup of coffee was 'ridiculous' and proof of being a capitalist. 

?


----------



## olivefun (Feb 16, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Give him a chance and stop looking at the negatives! lol haha



I am with Emm here.

Give the guy a chance.

Allow it to be fun, and the possibility of it being a wonderful time increases.

I love going on dates.
It is like reality tv, getting to hear another person's stories, asking questions, learning about someone else's point of view.

I love preparing for a date too, the excitement, dressing up, remembering stories i haven't thought of in a long time, to share.

I had not been dating in a long time, and recently started.
Last night I made dinner for a most wonderful fellow. This was our 3rd date. Soooo thrilling to be taking things slowly and appreciating what we learn about one another. OMG, this is so much fun.

If I hadn't been open to the possibility of this kind of crazy thing, it would not have happened.

Ann Marie, enjoy this and do what you can to make it a wonderful evening.


----------



## saucywench (Feb 16, 2006)

Batman said:


> Wow that guy sure is lucky, Had i known a woman as lovely as yourself wasn't taken, I would have asked you out! :smitten:
> 
> Don't be shy -- and have FUN!
> 
> Speaking of which, there are so many sincere and gorgeous women posting on these boards, i assumed they all HAD to be taken


 
Batman, there's a thread around here somewhere asking who all on the forums is single. If you find any particular ladies of interest, you might want to spend some time searching for this thread. I'd do it for you, but I need to get ready for work. Maybe someone else here can help you out.

(Oh, and I don't know that the term "shy" applies to AnnMarie; she's simply discriminating.)


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Feb 16, 2006)

Have you talk about this with him. I think he will understand. 

Anyway, I wish you luck on the date, AnnMarie! Have fun and, I hope that everything turns out okay.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 16, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> So, I may have just allowed myself to get talked into a date on Friday night.
> 
> Issues:
> In Boston, going to a movie, younger guy who has never dated a FAT girl before.
> ...




Are you driving together? If so Just have him drop you off in front. I would also go to the thearter If I've never been there prior to the date and see how the "fit is with the seats. I have a select few thearters that I go to and its cause I fit the seats, all others are off limits. 

Have fun and if the seats dont work go bowling or something. Im sure they will have shoes that will fit  oh wait you have little bitty puppy feet. They should still have something for you. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Carol W. (Feb 16, 2006)

AnnMarie, give yourself a little credit. If anyone can "educate" a guy into the niceties of dating a large woman, you're the man for the job. So to speak. He gets to learn a few things, and be around all that beauty, too. Damn lucky guy.

Oh, and Em? I think I love you....!!! and I think you understand why....


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2006)

Vince said:


> You know, AnnMarie, I bet a lot of guys look at you and wonder what is going on. You are pretty, smart, supersized and all. An admirer's dream. You don't accept crap from people yet you are attracted to young guys with hardly a clue about anything. Something doesn't seem right here. I am not bagging you or anything. Just wondering what goes on in your mind. As you get older I wonder if you will still be attracted to younger guys. I bet you sit at those BBW functions and wonder what you are doing there. All those older guys who have no interest for you at all. The young guys wouldn't have a clue how to handle a woman like you. You might be lucky but you are already sceptical even before you go out with this guy. I mean, whatever is the point? I used to think you cluey size acceptance gals were the ultimate prize for admirers. I think many of us would be far better off had we never participated at all.
> 
> That you are posting details of your upcoming date here is a worry to all male readers. We shudder to think that someone might be posting somewhere, somehow, sometime about our performances and ineptitudes! If you want my advice you wouldn't post details of your private life on the internet. Some of you divas and goddesses do divulge a lot of information. It depends what you say. Talking about actual dates in something that should remain private. Would you like someone to post online about the prospect of meeting you? The fact that he is unaware of what you are posting is no justification to post about him. Just a few thoughts. Take what you want from this grandpoop and dismiss the rest.


 

Vince, I'm worn out from a long post in another thread, but since you've basically made me out to sound undatable, I have to at least reply. 

Once again, you've made assumptions based on almost no information (imagine my shock). I speak very little about personal details of my life, rather in generalizations about things that have occurred. If I run down a story about a past encounter or issue, that's because I feel it's a learning experience for someone, and it's worth showing that I'm a real live girl-shit happens in life. I'm not afraid of that. 

Younger guys. It's a scab with you, Vince, you just pick and pick at it seemingly. I have stated on about 100 occasions why I generally prefer a younger (a fluid term) guy. Similar interests in music/movies/culture/political views, similar responsibilities (no kids, rent, car payment, maybe a pet). You don't know about people I've dated, the age span they run (yes, older, believe it), the differences in looks and attitudes, etc. You just don't know. Period. 

I sit at BBW functions because I run them with Heather, make no mistake about my reason for constant attendance. I've been to ONE that was not ours in the past year (not counting the NAAFA convention, which I also helped Heather run). 

My skepticism over this upcoming date is based in things I haven't revealed here (despite what you think, you have almost no information) in regard to our dealings and conversations to date. Despite those issues, I've agreed to go because, as I stated, I've made a deal with myself to just give it a shot. 

The point of my post was to let FAs here know that these are some issues that may be going through a dates mind. Something that may benefit them when planning an outing, things they could think of to put her mind at ease or impress her with their forethought. There have been several threads here asking about things just like this, so it seemed appropriate to share. 

I thank you for the post, Vince, it was respectful in the only way you can muster.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Hope you have a great time, AM. Whatcha wearing?



Thanks rainy.  I'm planning on jeans/tank/shrug? Casual cute.


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Feb 16, 2006)

Hasn't Conrad banned your obnoxious ass yet Vince? Sheesh, what a maroon!


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2006)

Angel said:


> Vince: As for the older guys, most of them are either married, or have already made their rounds among the many females associated with Dimensions or at the local groups. Some of us women don't want to be just another notch on some guy's bedpost. Eventually, most women learn about many of their 'agendas'.
> 
> AnnMarie: Have fun. I was hoping it was a certain someone.  I was thinking yesterday that if I was Cupid, I'd aim one arrow your way and another about 450 miles away. *giggles* I'm trying to nudge him your way.  Hint! Hint! Road trip, dude!



LOL, thanks Angel. You're right on the older "used" men, bleck. 

You're so funny... keep those arrows safe. You never know when I may request one being sent!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> AnnMarie! You need a good slap on the arse and a telling off  It looks like you've already made your mind up about this guy! Give him a chance and stop looking at the negatives! lol haha
> 
> 
> Oh and Vince: Go to hell.




LOL... oh Em, such a girl you are. You're right, I'm giving him a shot... promise.  If I get to the UK, we must go for a drink or 10... only no starting without me, I don't think I could drag you fat ass home from the pub.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> That's it Em don't beat around the bush!! LOL
> 
> AnnMarie - HAVE FUN!!



I will, Sandie, thanks!


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Wow, it's really roomy and spacious here inside your mind, AnnMarie. I expected a little more clutter (not that you're messy, but how was I to know?)
> Have fun!




I expected you'd hear an echo... anything??  lol, thanks Russ.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Besides, I just get along with younger guys better. They are more fun (and no, not in THAT way). People tend to have their minds in the gutter about this, and it really annoys me.



Yup!


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2006)

luvssbbws said:


> Hope the best for you Sexy AnnMarie.... Pretty Cold on the east coast.. How about Sunny California~! A nice romantic drive through Napa/Sonma Valley,
> Dinner & Wine at The French Laundry restaurant, a moonlight walk along the vineyards, and a full Body Massage next to the crackling fireplace!! Mmmmmm.
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh, I do love CA!  I'll skip the vino, but dinner sounds lovely.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2006)

saucywench said:


> AnnMarie, I hope you're pleasantly surprised by the outcome. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that going out proves to be an advantage over staying in.
> 
> This dating stuff sucks, always has. Ugh.
> 
> I'll be looking forward to the post-event briefing.



Thanks, Saucer. I'll be sure to give a detail-deprived overview of a hypothetical date in some time and place. God knows I'd hate to reveal too much and scare off the poor, hapless FAs.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2006)

Jes said:


> he's clueless--how'd he find you (if I may ask this).
> 
> and cheap. Oh lord don't get me started. Funny thing is, I'm cheapish, too, so I can be pretty flexible, and I've always had more money than everyone around me it seems (which sounds like an arrogant thing to say, but I mean I'm a better saver than most, I've been lucky in having no student loans, etc.) so I also get having to stick to other peoples' budgets, but I have some horror stories about trying to meet guys from personal ads who felt that going out and having a meeting over a cup of coffee was 'ridiculous' and proof of being a capitalist.
> 
> ?



Profile on AOL... lol, he's in way over his head.  I said something about fat, can't recall, and he said "Everything is fat with you, huh?" LOL

Anyway, yeah, I should clarify the cheap thing. I don't mean he's going to make me pay for my ticket or something, I think he's probably just a smidge frugal, don't know for sure. He's made several money comments that made me sort of think this. And also, it's not like I'm looking for some big spender. I usually end up in arguments over splitting the bill or "you got the tickets, I'll get the popcorn."


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2006)

olivefun said:


> I am with Emm here.
> 
> Give the guy a chance.
> 
> ...




Again, if I wasn't giving him a chance, the date wouldn't be happening. lol

I don't feel like you do. I don't enjoy dating, the process, the small talk, it's not fun for me. I like being further along, being comfortable, etc. There is some excitment in liking a new person, sure... but the actual early dating ritual, for me, is not something I embrace.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2006)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Have you talk about this with him. I think he will understand.
> 
> Anyway, I wish you luck on the date, AnnMarie! Have fun and, I hope that everything turns out okay.



Thank you, I'm sure it will be fine. And worst case scenario is that I saw a movie.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Are you driving together? If so Just have him drop you off in front. I would also go to the thearter If I've never been there prior to the date and see how the "fit is with the seats. I have a select few thearters that I go to and its cause I fit the seats, all others are off limits.
> 
> Have fun and if the seats dont work go bowling or something. Im sure they will have shoes that will fit  oh wait you have little bitty puppy feet. They should still have something for you.
> 
> Enjoy.



Nope, I'm driving in to meet him, he has no car. The theater is in Boston (an hour from me) so no chance to do a scope out. 

And funny that you mentioned that, I actually had a hell of time bowling last time I went... lol, couldn't get a pair of shoes that fit right. I bought my own ball and had the finger holes drilled (fat fingers too!), so I may eventually buy my own bowling shoes.  

Thanks, B!


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2006)

Carol W. said:


> AnnMarie, give yourself a little credit. If anyone can "educate" a guy into the niceties of dating a large woman, you're the man for the job. So to speak. He gets to learn a few things, and be around all that beauty, too. Damn lucky guy.
> 
> Oh, and Em? I think I love you....!!! and I think you understand why....



LOL, thanks Carol. I know that I'll do what I need to do to be comfy and all that, you just never know how that will be taken by a newbie. But hey, if he's easy run off by that stuff, he's got no business hangin' with the big-big girls.


----------



## Jes (Feb 16, 2006)

I foresee a disaster which AM will weather perfectly and while we'll all enjoy hearing about for the hilarity factor.


----------



## moonvine (Feb 16, 2006)

Have fun.

I hope to be going on my annual date any time here myself, so I can get it over with.


----------



## olivefun (Feb 16, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Again, if I wasn't giving him a chance, the date wouldn't be happening. lol



Haha of course not.



AnnMarie said:


> I don't feel like you do. I don't enjoy dating, the process, the small talk, it's not fun for me. I like being further along, being comfortable, etc. There is some excitment in liking a new person, sure... but the actual early dating ritual, for me, is not something I embrace.



I don't agree to date someone I don't find something interesting in, but i certainly like all sorts of parts of the getting-to-know someone process.

Right now, I am meeting really wonderful people, men and women. I guess it comes through waves and currently, there are lots more fantastic fascinating folks that cross my path. 

I am really liking this.

I notice that when I am happy, everything makes me happier, and when I am sad, I only see facts that substantiate a gloomy mood.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2006)

Jes said:


> I foresee a disaster which AM will weather perfectly and while we'll all enjoy hearing about for the hilarity factor.



Knowing my past, I wouldn't take the other side of that bet! LOL  

If there isn't an ambulance involved, I'll consider myself successful!


----------



## Jane (Feb 16, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Knowing my past, I wouldn't take the other side of that bet! LOL
> 
> If there isn't an ambulance involved, I'll consider myself successful!


Or police. Always a sign of a date gone horribly wrong.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Feb 16, 2006)

AnnMarie:
Sweetie................have a GREAT time and just relax and have fun! He is lucky to have you with him on Friday night! Enjoy the moments!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> AnnMarie:
> Sweetie................have a GREAT time and just relax and have fun! He is lucky to have you with him on Friday night! Enjoy the moments!
> Hugs, Kara



Thanks, Kara.


----------



## missaf (Feb 16, 2006)

at least he didn't say "How fat is fat?"

LOL


----------



## ripley (Feb 16, 2006)

missaf said:


> at least he didn't say "How fat is fat?"
> 
> LOL




OMG, I've actually been asked that before, lol.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2006)

ripley said:


> OMG, I've actually been asked that before, lol.



LOL... yeah, if that question gets asked, you can just say goodbye and go on about your day.  Sort of like asking prices if they aren't on the menu - just believe you don't want to know the answer.


----------



## Vince (Feb 16, 2006)

AnnMarie if you are going to post on this forum then accept that members have a right to voice their opinion about you. We all have the right to do that.

You don't have to justify why you date younger guys. Many men who fancy you might feel excluded because of your preference. You have to admit that this preference is only temporary! You doubt it? Well, consider this thought experiment. Suppose you meet a 25 year old guy who absolutely adores you. You date him and sparks fly and he is smart and caring to boot. Things progress and you go steady. Within a year Heather is organizing a huge wedding bash for you and him. You live happily ever after. In 20 years you will be in your 50's and he will be 45. You still remain together and are so happy. In 25 years he will be 50. So, eventually, if all goes well, you will be going with a 50 year old guy. Do you think as you both age you will prefer younger men? Well, maybe he will always seem younger to you!

You see, the qualities you describe have nothing to do with age. It just seems to me that you do have a preference for youth. You have had this preference for many years now. It is no different from other preferences we all have.

You can accept the praise and pats on the back you receive here and go on that famous date. Yeah, why wouldn't I also wish you the best. Heck, have a ball. Come back and tell us all about it.


----------



## moonvine (Feb 16, 2006)

ripley said:


> OMG, I've actually been asked that before, lol.



I get asked that all the time.:doh:


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2006)

Vince said:


> AnnMarie if you are going to post on this forum then accept that members have a right to voice their opinion about you. We all have the right to do that.
> 
> You don't have to justify why you date younger guys. Many men who fancy you might feel excluded because of your preference. You have to admit that this preference is only temporary! You doubt it? Well, consider this thought experiment. Suppose you meet a 25 year old guy who absolutely adores you. You date him and sparks fly and he is smart and caring to boot. Things progress and you go steady. Within a year Heather is organizing a huge wedding bash for you and him. You live happily ever after. In 20 years you will be in your 50's and he will be 45. You still remain together and are so happy. In 25 years he will be 50. So, eventually, if all goes well, you will be going with a 50 year old guy. Do you think as you both age you will prefer younger men? Well, maybe he will always seem younger to you!
> 
> ...



I've accepted all posts regarding opinion on me for all these years. I simply pointed out that your opinion, based on assumptions you'd made, was incorrect. You're welcome to have it, but I won't let it go without correction since there are impressionable newbies here who might actually think you have some real insight.

You're definately correct-I have a preference for youth, and that generally comes in a younger package-shocking as it may be. As I mentioned, I've dated men older and younger, so age is not the issue.. For once, you've hit something right on the head. I appreciate that, and I'll make sure to make better note of youth vs. age in the future. When I say I prefer younger men, I mean younger... younger than me. I don't see how that would be pigeon-holed as immature boys who don't know their ass from their elbow, that's where your assumptions fall apart. 

As for aging with a man who is younger - he's still always going to be younger than me, and if we've made it 25 years, it's his youth at heart that will carry him through. 

I will have as good a time as possible if it happens (that's still not certain), and will be sure to report.


----------



## RedHead (Feb 16, 2006)

AnnMarie,

YOU GO GIRL!!! I love it...have fun, as you are beautiful and already facinating, he will only be struck dumb by your beauty and the silkiness of your voice as it spills over him lke a warm spray of water.

PS - we want details!!!!!   

(ps. I said something else, but edited first...sigh...it was funny though!)

I'm editing again...have to say it, can't hold back, will explode...."Forget WankyBOY - we want details"


----------



## Vince (Feb 16, 2006)

AnnMarie, if you allow us to have an opinion, then from what you have posted that bloke didn't match your intellect or maturity. That is all. Maybe when he buys a car he will know more? Even if you fancied a 'dope' it is no big deal with me. Go with anyone you fancy. However, if you post about a guy then it should be fair to voice honest opinions about your choice. I take it moderators should be treated the same as anyone else here? If you post personal opinions, etc., then you invite responses.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Feb 16, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> So, I may have just allowed myself to get talked into a date on Friday night.
> 
> Issues:
> In Boston, going to a movie, younger guy who has never dated a FAT girl before.
> ...



Ann Marie, good luck with youro date. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## saucywench (Feb 16, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> (in reponse to Jes)...._Oh I already did that, he suggested a small, old local place and I replied "Doubt that will work, most of them have seats that I won't fit in."_
> 
> _He replied "Really?" He's clueless._


 


AnnMarie said:


> Vince, ...Once again, you've made assumptions based on almost no information (imagine my shock)...
> 
> Younger guys. It's a scab with you, Vince, you just pick and pick at it seemingly....You don't know about people I've dated, the age span they run (yes, older, believe it), the differences in looks and attitudes, etc. You just don't know. Period.


 
I believe herein lies the answer: the young fella may be clueless, yes. The difference, as exemplified here, is that _he_ at least still has a chance of _getting_ a clue.


----------



## RedHead (Feb 16, 2006)

saucywench said:


> I believe herein lies the answer: the young fella may be clueless, yes. The difference, as exemplified here, is that _he_ at least still has a chance of _getting_ a clue.



What a wonderful insight and imaginitive way of putting it! Love it!


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Ann Marie, good luck with youro date. I hope it works out for you.



Thank you very much.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2006)

saucywench said:


> I believe herein lies the answer: the young fella may be clueless, yes. The difference, as exemplified here, is that _he_ at least still has a chance of _getting_ a clue.




Saucer. *tips hat*


----------



## Jes (Feb 16, 2006)

olh good god, isn't this date over yet? i feel like we've been out for about 18 hours straight.


----------



## RedHead (Feb 16, 2006)

NO, NO, NO...can't be over until she spills the details  

Did you want that glass of wine now or later Jes?


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah AnnMarie, I'm already all worn out from this.  Guess this is what happens when ya bring the whole board along on your date. Next time we'll charter some buses.


----------



## Jes (Feb 16, 2006)

RedHead said:


> NO, NO, NO...can't be over until she spills the details
> 
> Did you want that glass of wine now or later Jes?



i'm having a hard cider to tide me over. it's been a dooooozy of a day. i am reeling. and this date is long over.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Yeah AnnMarie, I'm already all worn out from this.  Guess this is what happens when ya bring the whole board along on your date. Next time we'll charter some buses.



LOL... no kidding, huh?


----------



## Jes (Feb 16, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> LOL... no kidding, huh?


but then we'll have to do a drive by, and make sure they all fit in the parking lot....


----------



## Vince (Feb 16, 2006)

What a bunch of **s kissers most of you people are. Good for Jes and Santaclear to contribute in a humourous way.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 16, 2006)

Vince said:


> What a bunch of **s kissers most of you people are. Good for Jes and Santaclear to contribute in a humourous way.



Hey, if one is going to kiss an ass, one could do a lot worse than AnnMarie's!


----------



## Ash (Feb 16, 2006)

Vince said:


> AnnMarie if you are going to post on this forum then accept that members have a right to voice their opinion about you. We all have the right to do that.
> 
> You don't have to justify why you date younger guys. Many men who fancy you might feel excluded because of your preference. You have to admit that this preference is only temporary! You doubt it? Well, consider this thought experiment. Suppose you meet a 25 year old guy who absolutely adores you. You date him and sparks fly and he is smart and caring to boot. Things progress and you go steady. Within a year Heather is organizing a huge wedding bash for you and him. You live happily ever after. In 20 years you will be in your 50's and he will be 45. You still remain together and are so happy. In 25 years he will be 50. So, eventually, if all goes well, you will be going with a 50 year old guy. Do you think as you both age you will prefer younger men? Well, maybe he will always seem younger to you!
> 
> ...



Well, Vince, I've defended you before...but I feel as if you're crossing a line here. 

First of all, you tout discretion for the sake of this poor wittle FA. You object to any divulgence of personal details. I mean, what gives AnnMarie the gall to post about her personal life? So, in objection, you criticize AM on a personal level. A contradiction, no?

As far as her preference in guys goes, I don't remember her ever saying that she dates younger ones exclusively. She has a preference for younger men, just as you do for larger women. How is your criticism any different from someone telling you that your preference for fat women is silly? 

Jealousy is unappealing, and that's the tone your messages in this thread have taken.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 16, 2006)

Oh, I understand. Ya gotta have another first date sometime, and if it works out, then comes the relaxed, comfortable 2nd and 3rd dates, and so on.

And as a side, I'm glad you shared your nervousness with us.


----------



## missaf (Feb 16, 2006)

Vince,

Your criticism of every move someone makes is getting old. AM was sharing her thoughts and letting everyone see into what she's thinking on a first date with someone that is NOT an FA. She's going out on a limb to try something new and sharing that struggle, and you have nothing but answers that are meant to discourage. You may flower them up and embellish them, creating more drama and trying to make yourself look good, but that's crossing a line. Respect her choices, and if you cant' say anything nice to a BBW, don't say anything at all.


----------



## missaf (Feb 16, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Hey, if one is going to kiss an ass, one could do a lot worse than AnnMarie's!



Add me to the list for AM's line  :wubu:


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Oh, I understand. Ya gotta have another first date sometime, and if it works out, then comes the relaxed, comfortable 2nd and 3rd dates, and so on.
> 
> And as a side, I'm glad you shared your nervousness with us.



Thanks, Fuzzy.  No talk with him to finalize, so as I said in the subject, it's a "might".

That was weird! He called as I hit submit. "I have bad news, have to help my sister move - she just asked me today - so I can't make it tomorrow night."

"Ok."

Sorry folks - nothing to see here, move along, move along!


----------



## saucywench (Feb 16, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Thanks, Fuzzy.  No talk with him to finalize, so as I said in the subject, it's a "might".
> 
> That was weird! He called as I hit submit. "I have bad news, have to help my sister move - she just asked me today - so I can't make it tomorrow night."
> 
> ...


 
So--you gonna lock your own thread? 

*moves along as instructed*


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2006)

saucywench said:


> So--you gonna lock your own thread?



hahaha... trust me, if I was going to lock it, I would have done it LONG before now.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 16, 2006)

Oh Damn. My karma did that.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Oh Damn. My karma did that.




Ohh, no it didn't Fuzzy.  Trust me, the karma is ALL mine.


----------



## ripley (Feb 17, 2006)

Damn it AnnMarie, how am I supposed to live vicariously now??


----------



## NFA (Feb 17, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Oh yeah, Chunky's would be great, but he's a city dweller with no car. *ugh*



Wait a minute, I don't recall asking you out on a date. 

As a carless city dweller who HAS dated fat women, the two big theaters in Boston do have movable arm-rests and I think even some of the smaller ones have some moveable arm rests, though you'd want to arrive early to scout them out. Of course, its all a moot point now, but for future reference.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 17, 2006)

NFA said:


> Wait a minute, I don't recall asking you out on a date.
> 
> As a carless city dweller who HAS dated fat women, the two big theaters in Boston do have movable arm-rests and I think even some of the smaller ones have some moveable arm rests, though you'd want to arrive early to scout them out. Of course, its all a moot point now, but for future reference.



Hahhaha... if it had been you, I don't think any of my pre-date concerns would have been necessary. I trust you'd have that all worked out WELL in advance.


----------



## NFA (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh, don't be too sure. I always know to think about those things, but that doesn't mean I always know where it stands. That's why I usually try to rely on a lady friend making suggestions on destinations. I figure if its okay with her already, then it should work.

I really ought to put together a Boston FA's guide, though, with all the different seatings at restaurants and what movie theaters have fat friendly seating, adequate benches for walking trips, and accomidations at the more posh Boston venues (one of which I'll be working at Friday night; how I knew it wasn't me, hehe). Hmmm. That's really not a bad idea, is it? Of course, I'd be giving a leg up to the local "competition" but given that I don't seem to be competing much at all, its probably just as well. hehe


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 17, 2006)

AnnMarie,

As beautiful and sexy and intelligent as you and so many other single women here are - I don't get why the me aren't lined up around the block. *shaking head*


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 17, 2006)

NFA said:


> Oh, don't be too sure. I always know to think about those things, but that doesn't mean I always know where it stands. That's why I usually try to rely on a lady friend making suggestions on destinations. I figure if its okay with her already, then it should work.
> 
> I really ought to put together a Boston FA's guide, though, with all the different seatings at restaurants and what movie theaters have fat friendly seating, adequate benches for walking trips, and accomidations at the more posh Boston venues (one of which I'll be working at Friday night; how I knew it wasn't me, hehe). Hmmm. That's really not a bad idea, is it? Of course, I'd be giving a leg up to the local "competition" but given that I don't seem to be competing much at all, its probably just as well. hehe



I think it's a great idea, even if it's just for Heather and John and I when we're wanting to go out and do something. I avoid a lot of the places in Boston now because I figure I don't want to get all the way in there, park and find out I can't eat there, etc. 

If you get the time, it would be a great resource.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 17, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> AnnMarie,
> 
> As beautiful and sexy and intelligent as you and so many other single women here are - I don't get why the me aren't lined up around the block. *shaking head*



Oh, thanks much, Sandie. And you're right, so many lovely available ladies here. 

All in due time.


----------



## Emma (Feb 17, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> LOL... oh Em, such a girl you are. You're right, I'm giving him a shot... promise.  If I get to the UK, we must go for a drink or 10... only no starting without me, I don't think I could drag you fat ass home from the pub.




Hahah damn right. I always manage to get home somehow lol


Mr Vince - This here thing is a message board. It's a place where we post messages to ask our friends/this community about things. You're not welcome here. I don't know why you still are.


----------



## Vince (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey, Em, how ya going? Still being nice as usual, huh? Can't help yourself or what? 



> Respect her choices, and if you cant' say anything nice to a BBW, don't say anything at all.
> __________________



Now this is absolutely ridiculous. What next, don't say anything not nice to any woman! How about some reciprocity. If you can't say anything nice to an admirer then don't say anything at all. So much hypocrisy around here.


----------



## Emma (Feb 17, 2006)

It wasn't me who said that actually.


----------



## Vince (Feb 17, 2006)

It was missaf. Another board sweetie.


----------



## Vince (Feb 17, 2006)

It is my fault, AM, I must have put a jinx on the date. You win some and you lose some. There is always next week.


----------



## NFA (Feb 17, 2006)

You're just putting your megalomania on display there, aren't ya Vince?


----------



## olivefun (Feb 17, 2006)

ripley said:


> Damn it AnnMarie, how am I supposed to live vicariously now??



That is funny, ripley

I was sad it didn't happen either.

I was looking forward to a date with an new man too, I wrote about my worries here... my anticipation... and it also in the end... never happened.

Never did hear from him again once he cancelled.

Just as well in the long run, but I was curious about what might happen.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ok, It's 9:30am Friday morning. I want to know if AnnMarie is going on her date. Is it official ???? :smitten:


----------



## Vince (Feb 17, 2006)

It was about as exciting as CurvyEm's trip away that never happened. What can I say. This place rocks!


----------



## olivefun (Feb 17, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Ok, It's 9:30am Friday morning. I want to know if AnnMarie is going on her date. Is it official ???? :smitten:



She's not going. 
The date is off, the guy called to say he has to help his sister move.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 17, 2006)

Opps missed that. That is what I get for skipping around. Sounds like a take out night and a good movie.


----------



## moonvine (Feb 17, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> AnnMarie,
> 
> As beautiful and sexy and intelligent as you and so many other single women here are - I don't get why the me aren't lined up around the block. *shaking head*



Well, speaking only for myself, I have found that the majority of men don't like fat women. The few men who do like women don't have to work at anything because there are so many fat women. If one (like me) won't put out, they just go to the next one. I work hard to have at least one date every year, and every year I am afraid I won't even get that much until it actually comes along. This is just my experience, and doesn't necessarily correlate to anyone else's.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 17, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Well, speaking only for myself, I have found that the majority of men don't like fat women. *The few men who do like women don't have to work at anything because there are so many fat women. If one (like me) won't put out, they just go to the next one.* I work hard to have at least one date every year, and every year I am afraid I won't even get that much until it actually comes along. This is just my experience, and doesn't necessarily correlate to anyone else's.



"The men who like skinny women don't have to work at anything because there are so many skinny women. If one won't put out, they just go to the next one."

We're not special folks. This stuff is the oldest clich&#233; ever, dating as far back as the caveman. There are a lot of guys out there with spastic colons who will flake out on a date at the last minute because the anxiety attack is gonna kill 'em if they walk out the front door. Cross this one off the list as dead weight.


----------



## moonvine (Feb 17, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> "The men who like skinny women don't have to work at anything because there are so many skinny women. If one won't put out, they just go to the next one."




This isn't true, though. There are more fat women than there are thin ones, and thin ones are in higher demand, so men ARE willing to work at it for them - there aren't enough to go around!

I have a college education, I own my own home, and I make a good living. The reason I can't get dates is 100% because I am fat. 

I work in the technology industry. My company is about 80% men. None of them ever look at me, let alone ask me out. 

I know 4 thin women who work here who have married guys who also work here.

Sorry for hijacking the thread, this is just about the only place I can complain without someone telling me the way to solve my problem is to lose weight.

And I'm truly glad for those whose experiences have been different than mine.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 17, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> So, I may have just allowed myself to get talked into a date on Friday night.
> 
> Issues:
> In Boston, going to a movie, younger guy who has never dated a FAT girl before.
> ...




I live near a new theatre where the armrests can be lifted out of the way, which made things nice for the BBW I was dating last year...and me, too!  

Unfortunately, things didn't work out with the gal but I'm gonna try again.

Anyway, good luck on your date, AnnMarie.

Have fun, kiddo.


Hugs


Dennis


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 17, 2006)

olivefun said:


> She's not going.
> The date is off, the guy called to say he has to help his sister move.




Awww...I'm sorry to read that. Guess I need to read more of the thread before posting.

One of my brothers lives in Boston, I'm unfortunately in upstate NY...otherwise, I'd be honored to treat you to a movie, AnnMarie.


Dennis


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 17, 2006)

Vince said:


> Now this is absolutely ridiculous. What next, don't say anything not nice to any woman! How about some reciprocity. If you can't say anything nice to an admirer then don't say anything at all. So much hypocrisy around here.



Yeah but it was you who came here and said, "Shussh!" first. You tell people that they shouldn't talk bout this and they shouldn't talk about that and yet you don't feel you are being hypocritical when you denounce similar criticisms aimed at yourself. The gander is getting goosed. :bow:


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Feb 17, 2006)

Anyway, AnnMarie don't let Vince jinx your date, and just have a good time!


----------



## Carrie (Feb 17, 2006)

Okay, so I'm walking around your SSBBW mind, AnnMarie, and I gotta say - I was expecting a lot more chocolate and Twinkies in here. 

Want some of mine?


----------



## adam (Feb 17, 2006)

I want to know how did you end up giving this guy your phone number since you say you don't give that to just any guy...or did you call him?


----------



## Tina (Feb 17, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yeah but it was you who came here and said, "Shussh!" first. You tell people that they shouldn't talk bout this and they shouldn't talk about that and yet you don't feel you are being hypocritical when you denounce similar criticisms aimed at yourself. The gander is getting goosed. :bow:



This is when Vince is happiest -- when he can create drama and dischord. This board was very serene before his arrival, but as he has admitted, he likes to stir things up, and he does. I find that even though I can see snippets of his posts when poeple quote him, it's much better with him on ignore. I admit, I wish more people would do it, so maybe the board would go back to the way it was before he decided to show up again and make things all about him (which is just how he wants it to be).


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Feb 17, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I don't enjoy dating, the process, the small talk, it's not fun for me. I like being further along, being comfortable, etc.


Best cure for the horrors of small talk: Don't do it. Nobody cares about the weather or what route you took to get to the restaurant. Jump right in to the "who are you?" stuff. One earnest, deep, disarming query, and suddenly EVERYbody's at ease. 



AnnMarie said:


> LOL, thanks Angel. You're right on the older "used" men, bleck.


Mmmkay, I read damn near this entire thread, and didn't see one girly speak out in praise of these "older used men." Am I the only one who doesn't like 'em young and pink?

I like a man with some mileage. I like a man who already knows what he wants, and what he doesn't. I like a man with laugh lines. And laughs. I like a man who's been with a goodly number of women. There are... educational advantages. I like a man with social skills. Who's comfortable, and can laugh at himself. I like a man with wisdom and maturity.

Experience is the one thing needed to achieve all of the above. "Older used men" rock. (Though I can think of many better labels.)

(Sorry to hear about the cancellation, AnnMarie. If he's worthwhile, he'll keep at it.)


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 17, 2006)

Tina said:


> This is when Vince is happiest -- when he can create drama and dischord. This board was very serene before his arrival, but as he has admitted, he likes to stir things up, and he does. I find that even though I can see snippets of his posts when poeple quote him, it's much better with him on ignore. I admit, I wish more people would do it, so maybe the board would go back to the way it was before he decided to show up again and make things all about him (which is just how he wants it to be).



I was gonna say that Tina - I agree 100% with you. I liked the board the way it was. I have him on ignore also and it's so much nicer. I really wish more people would use that feature. Some people thrive on turmoil, I'm not interested anymore.

*sigh*


----------



## Jane (Feb 17, 2006)

BB, I like 'em young or old. I simply enjoy the company of men. I've got male friends of all shapes and sizes and hairlines and ages and marital status, etc. Many of them I find enticing...others I don't, they are friends nonetheless.


----------



## Jes (Feb 17, 2006)

well I, for one, am glad this date is over. I was bored, it was cold, and I just wanted to come home halfway through. Plus? The food wasn't all that good.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 17, 2006)

I feel nothing but anger.


----------



## ripley (Feb 17, 2006)

Jes said:


> well I, for one, am glad this date is over. I was bored, it was cold, and I just wanted to come home halfway through. Plus? The food wasn't all that good.




Damn, and here I thought you might put out...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 17, 2006)

Batman said:


> Wow that guy sure is lucky, Had i known a woman as lovely as yourself wasn't taken, I would have asked you out! :smitten:
> 
> Don't be shy -- and have FUN!
> 
> ...


Ha! I wish..going on 5 years of singledom here *sigh*


----------



## Vince (Feb 17, 2006)

Getting a personal knock from Tina or Sandie Z is the way it has always been in the 8 years I have been on this site. Receiving a spanking from a Sunday school teacher is something else. 

Look good people this is the go. You hang around here a while and then you get a feel for who some people are. Well, what does everyone think about AnnMarie? She is the moderator so knows about computers and stuff like that. She was chosen because she should be mature enough to moderate a mixed adult forum like this one. She contributes in many threads. She has been around the size acceptance/bbw scene for a long time. That means she knows what to expect from a guy and all that kind of stuff. For her to choose to go out with a guy who didn't have much of a clue about SA or women is a surprize. That is all. I didn't think it would work. Hey, for all we know he heard he was being talked about on line and cancelled the whole deal! 

AM is an adult. She can go out with whoever she pleases. However, I find it a bit not nice to post about personal things like dates on line. We wouldn't like it especially if negative things are mentioned. Therefore we shouldn't do it to others. You morally good people should understand this. What happens on these discussion boards is that if you dislike someone you interpret most of what they say as being unacceptable or offensive. I find that rather unfair. However, Dimensions has been like this for a long time. 

Tina and Sandie Z have both needed vacations from this forum. This forum has been on line longer than I have. Sandie Z even got into a heated debate with Conrad. So don't go blaming me for the tone of the board. Some of you people are quick to criticize others and in so doing are being more offensive than anything I say here. I guess that is what self-righteousness is all about.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 17, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Okay, so I'm walking around your SSBBW mind, AnnMarie, and I gotta say - I was expecting a lot more chocolate and Twinkies in here.
> 
> Want some of mine?



Please.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 17, 2006)

adam said:


> I want to know how did you end up giving this guy your phone number since you say you don't give that to just any guy...or did you call him?



Yes, he was one of the few who got it. It was part of my "more open" agenda.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 17, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Best cure for the horrors of small talk: Don't do it. Nobody cares about the weather or what route you took to get to the restaurant. Jump right in to the "who are you?" stuff. One earnest, deep, disarming query, and suddenly EVERYbody's at ease.
> 
> 
> Mmmkay, I read damn near this entire thread, and didn't see one girly speak out in praise of these "older used men." Am I the only one who doesn't like 'em young and pink?
> ...



Just want to clarify here. Older and used were not used as synonymous terms, it was older "used" men. As Angel was referring to the guys who've tasted every piece of ass in the land, making their rounds in the "scene". 

I have nothing against a guy who knows what he wants and how to get it, and sexual experience is fine and dandy unless I happen to know about 20 of the previous women. It's icky.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 17, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Just want to clarify here. Older and used were not used as synonymous terms, it was older "used" men. As Angel was referring to the guys who've tasted every piece of ass in the land, making their rounds in the "scene".
> 
> I have nothing against a guy who knows what he wants and how to get it, and sexual experience is fine and dandy unless I happen to know about 20 of the previous women. It's icky.



Listerine only kills so many germs...


----------



## Jes (Feb 17, 2006)

olivefun said:


> That is funny, ripley
> 
> I was sad it didn't happen either.
> 
> ...



hey olive--but you have a new one now, eh?! So how is that going? Tell us more!!


----------



## Jes (Feb 17, 2006)

ripley said:


> Damn, and here I thought you might put out...



i can tell you that while i've always been a cheap date, i've never been an easy one...


----------



## Stormy (Feb 18, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Mmmkay, I read damn near this entire thread, and didn't see one girly speak out in praise of these "older used men." Am I the only one who doesn't like 'em young and pink?
> 
> I like a man with some mileage. I like a man who already knows what he wants, and what he doesn't. I like a man with laugh lines. And laughs. I like a man who's been with a goodly number of women. There are... educational advantages. I like a man with social skills. Who's comfortable, and can laugh at himself. I like a man with wisdom and maturity.


I much prefer older men too. The last guy I dated was 30, just four years younger than me, reminded me of myself at 30, but even more immature and clueless. I had a hard time respecting him or trusting his judgment. I want to go forward, not back, and like older, wiser, more experienced men I can learn from.

Sorry the date didn't work out, AnnMarie.


----------



## olivefun (Feb 18, 2006)

I am now dating a guy who is younger than me by 12 years. 

He is marvelously different from me in ways I would never have predicted. 

Normally, I am very confident and appear unshakeable in every way but he makes me weak in the knees. At those times, he has an extended hand ever-willing and capable of holding me up long enough to catch my step. 

I love this. 

I have never met anyone like him, and am so enjoying learning what makes him tick. He doesn't remind me at all of who and what I was when I was his age, I was never like him, but i sure do. 



:kiss2:


----------

